# Job Gripes



## Violator (Jan 16, 2020)

Anyone work for a company that makes you watch videos about the importance of communication but then you don't ever get any actual communication from anyone in your office "leadership"?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 16, 2020)

Isn't that every company?


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2020)

You haven't worked for large, private sector companies for long, have you?


----------



## Violator (Jan 17, 2020)

Mostly just a small firm where the owner comes out and tell you whats up that day, if your on the shit list or not.  Just moved to a larger firm, I don't know how people put up with this. Maybe most engineers that come out of big box firms don't have the right personality traits to be in leadership roles.

We had a company wide web ex, mandatory and communication was the main them, national firm. Then I go ask my boss what my next task is after the current one is completed and he either doesn't know herself or just doesnt want to tell me? Small firms have issues of their own but at least you knew what the "plan" was.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 17, 2020)

It is not unusual for bosses to not know right away.  Previous company I worked for had down time where you were basically sitting there reading standards because there wasn't a chargeable job order for you to work on.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 18, 2020)

I don't think I've ever really had a boss that gave me tasks. I usually just do the work that needs to be done and report back weekly.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah I work for a large company. My team leader only finds me work if I have absolutely nothing to do. Otherwise, in consulting, it’s on you to network and get on projects.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 22, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah I work for a large company. My team leader only finds me work if I have absolutely nothing to do. Otherwise, in consulting, it’s on you to network and get on projects.


this.

I've worked for medium sized companies that had face to face all-hands meetings with cocktails and food. That was a lot of fun. 

I've also work for Fortune 500 global capability companies and they digitize a lot of their communication due to the sheer size of the company. However, the way that the managerial teams worked, I always had someone to go to for mentorship. I was expected to grow my own career through networking though. 

I don't think it's a flaw of leadership or management but an expectation. I am in senior executive leadership. I lead somewhere around 300 people (govt and consultants) and I cannot go around patting everyone on the back every day and telling them how to improve. My job is to make sure that the people who manage those people are doing their job. 

But when I can, I do try to connect with as many people as I can in a meeting space. I do expect everyone to communicate with the people they need to work with.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 22, 2020)

I love my job and company. The communication is great. We get regular presentations on the company outlook, strategy, and financials (which are directly tied to our bonuses). We make our own yearly plan are are supported by management. And I genuinely feel valued, trusted to make decisions, and not micromanaged. The culture here is great!

Sorry, I don't mean to sound like I'm crushing so hard on my company, but I've worked for a couple very badly run companies in the past. So I definitely appreciate what I have here.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 23, 2020)

It's really important for management and leadership to see things from the team member's perspective though. And I think that's what makes the difference between a mediocre company and a great company or organization. I've worked on every level so when I'm seeing that something is moving a little slowly or not working as efficiently as it could (i.e. program requirements gathering, design reviews, etc), I go to the source and try to explain how this one part of the process works into the bigger picture. I also answer the question of "why"; like "why am I doing this?"

When I answer the 'what' and 'why', I usually see a change in how things are working. I also try to listen to concerns and sometimes those concerns lead to a re-engineering of a process which leads to improvements in how we do business. I've been told that this works well for the people I lead. I engage and try to bring them into the process. It gives them ownership of the process.

And when people feel like they own something, they feel a little more motivated. Not everybody...some people just want to complain or just want to do as little as possible. lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 24, 2020)

[rant over]


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2020)

... H... S... D...


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 24, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> [rant over]


WHAT.  NO.  I MISSED THIS.  PLZ RE-RANT/REWIND


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> WHAT.  NO.  I MISSED THIS.  PLZ RE-RANT/REWIND


Says he's great, many thanks..... complains to boss and customers about performance...... isn't given time to improve..... classic incompetent manager stuff.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a gripe....no manager is perfect but I have a guy in my office who complicates everything. I ask him for the excel file for something instead of a pdf. Then he started explaining what's in the workbook. I DON'T CARE. Just send the spreadsheet and point me to which tabs I want to see. Then he says that he needs time to break it out. Like why?

I have to hold his hand through the simple things.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 5, 2020)

... ugh... where to start...


----------



## Violator (Mar 4, 2020)

well I can check off "work for large consulting firm" off my list of things to do. Headed back to a more regional sized firm! Good Riddance Jacobs!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 5, 2020)

Violator said:


> well I can check off "work for large consulting firm" off my list of things to do. Headed back to a more regional sized firm! Good Riddance Jacobs!


only curious. what didn't you like?


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Mar 6, 2020)

I have job gripes, but most of you wouldn't understand


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2020)

Welp... all merit increases canceled for this year.  At first they were postponed until Q3, but now they just dropped the whole turd on us - completely cut.  Not only did I get to let my employees know about the delay (not well received), but now I get to drop this on them.  F


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 19, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Welp... all merit increases canceled for this year.  At first they were postponed until Q3, but now they just dropped the whole turd on us - completely cut.  Not only did I get to let my employees know about the delay (not well received), but now I get to drop this on them.  F


yup same here. Only postponed so far, but I know where this is going.

Also, we were supposed to get 2 more people in my team. But hiring is also frozen for the foreseeable future. So team does get a raise in workload.  :brickwall:


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Due to covid, tornado damage, and one of the lowest customer MW load years, all raises and promotions have been cancelled this year, too.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Since it's almost my 1 year anniversary with my company, let me rant a little.

Last year the wife and I were looking to move to TN. I was doing SCADA for a company, and so I applied for a SCADA position in TN. I interviewed for the position, and they extended the offer. After talking with my wife, we decided not to take the position because I really wanted to get out of SCADA and get into protective relaying. So I called the manager and turned down the offer. He called a week later and asked if I would reconsider, but I turned him down again. He called a week after that and asked again, but I turned him down again and then told him I wanted to get out of SCADA and into protection, and didn't want to take a job where I would then plan on leaving shortly. He said he understands and appreciated my honesty. He then called again a week after that and said if I came and did SCADA for him for a "*year or two*" he would move me into protection. Well, that seemed like a great option; I could move and do a job I know how to do, in a place where we want to live, and then eventually I could move into a job I want to do. So we accepted the position.

After working there for about 2 weeks, I was having a conversation with the manager and he said "I didn't forget the promise I made to you about moving you into protection after *2-3 years* (hmm...), but I hope once you learn our system you'll want to stay in SCADA." -__- (Just to mention, the person I was replacing retired 3 days after I started, so there was essentially no hand-off)

Well, about 2-3 weeks ago my manager hired a new protection engineer to fill the vacancy we had. This guy has _zero _years in the utilities industry. His only experience is with industrial controls.

First off, within two weeks of me starting the time-frame moved from 1-2 years to 2-3 years, and now my boss hired someone for the position he promised me. Also, he hired me in at a high level, and when I started he said I wouldn't be able to get promoted to the next level until I was with the company for around *15 *years.

Needless to say, I've been shopping around for a new position. I did have an interview with a consulting firm for a protection engineer position in April, but that got put on hold because of covid. It has now become very difficult to do work for a manager when I know there's no room for growth and I won't be able to get the position I want for a long time. Did he somehow forget I moved my family up here for the position he promised me???

On the bright-side, in our department there is only me and the SCADA tech. I had a long conversation with the SCADA tech and I asked why he wasn't just promoted to SCADA engineer when the old engineer was retiring, and he said they "wanted someone with a 4 year degree." Well, he's only 1 year out from his degree. He said once he gets his degree he's leaving to find a different job since they screwed him over. And note it took them almost a year to find someone (me) to replace their old SCADA engineer.

If my manager doesn't try to get me moved over quickly and find someone for me to train, he's going to be in for a big surprise when I find a new job and the SCADA tech leaves.

And for the cherry on top, I was offered a protection engineer position to stay with my previous company. Only turned it down because we really wanted to get out of FL and move to TN.


----------



## User1 (Aug 21, 2020)

ugh that sucks. i'm sorry they screwed you over. is there anyone above him that you can address your concerns with?


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> ugh that sucks. i'm sorry they screwed you over. is there anyone above him that you can address your concerns with?


I'm not sure. The next level up is VP and our VP really likes my boss. I could go to HR, but even if I go to protection I'll still have to work for him since he's over both departments. I just don't think I could work for him for very long after knowing what he did. Also, there are some people that didn't like him so they moved into a different department. At the end of next year the manager of that department will be retiring and my boss will be absorbing that department lol

He's not a _terrible _person, and I think he's pretty nice and helpful most of the time. I just think he was trying to get the SCADA engineer position filled by any means possible.


----------



## User1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm not sure. The next level up is VP and our VP really likes my boss. I could go to HR, but even if I go to protection I'll still have to work for him since he's over both departments. I just don't think I could work for him for very long after knowing what he did. Also, there are some people that didn't like him so they moved into a different department. At the end of next year the manager of that department will be retiring and my boss will be absorbing that department lol
> 
> He's not a _terrible _person, and I think he's pretty nice and helpful most of the time. I just think he was trying to get the SCADA engineer position filled by any means possible.


i think it's worth a shot to try and push things in the right direction now, even if you're planning to leave soon. they screwed you so no loyalty, but you could get some extra experience in the area you want while the economy stabilizes and you can move elsewhere


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

What did your boss say when you asked him about hiring someone for the position he promised you?

I work in System Protection and can let you know next time a position opens up in my group if you want to move to Michigan!

I don't know anyone in Tennessee except Russ Patterson/Patterson Power Engineers.  I suspect he mainly hires people with a lot of experience though.  I do know a few people down in the Atlanta area if you want to split the difference between TN and FL.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks! I think Michigan might be a little too far north for the wife right now! (She still thinks TN is north, bless he heart)

I asked him if this would affect me moving over and he was like "oh no no no." But if he really wanted to move me, he would have a job posting open for SCADA since it took a while the last time, plus he'll need time for me to train someone. He would have to have a job posting up now if he would want someone ready by next August.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah, I've heard lots of similar situations. I've learned if you're promised something during the hiring process, ask for it in writing on your offer letter. If it's verbal only, it doesn't mean squat.

I had a situation where I was promised a vacation balance when I interviewed, so I would start at the new company with x-hours of vacation already in my bank. It didn't happen, then the HR lady that I worked with left the company and no one else knew about it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 25, 2020)

This is one of many reasons I left my last job.  I was going from industrial automation to A/E work since I had just gotten my PE.  Since I was new to the A/E world, I agreed to a lower salary, but negotiated a significant (15%) raise once I was in responsible charge of projects.  I caught on quick, and was in responsible charge of projects within a year.  Review comes around...3% COL raise.  I call BS, they say I'm not really in responsible charge (I guess me creating, revising, and stamping drawings doesn't count).  I was there a total of 18 months.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I've heard lots of similar situations. I've learned if you're promised something during the hiring process, ask for it in writing on your offer letter. If it's verbal only, it doesn't mean squat.


I do regret not getting him email that offer to me, but I also believe he would've still hired someone else for the position, because it was difficult to find me for my position. There wouldn't be much HR could do at that point other than note that my boss went back on his word, since they're not going to fire the new guy and move me over. And the VP won't get rid of my boss. But who know what would've happened. On the plus side, when people do stuff like that it's a really clear tell of their character.



wilheldp_PE said:


> This is one of many reasons I left my last job.  I was going from industrial automation to A/E work since I had just gotten my PE.  Since I was new to the A/E world, I agreed to a lower salary, but negotiated a significant (15%) raise once I was in responsible charge of projects.  I caught on quick, and was in responsible charge of projects within a year.  Review comes around...3% COL raise.  I call BS, they say I'm not really in responsible charge (I guess me creating, revising, and stamping drawings doesn't count).  I was there a total of 18 months.


That's a bummer. Glad you were able to get out of there.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

I always think back to my previous position and laugh about how it all happened. When my wife and I decided to turn down the offer the first time, before I turned it down I went and talked with my boss. I told him I had another offer, and it was in a state where we wanted to live with a 15% salary increase. This is when he made the offer to give me a promotion as well as move me into protection.

Now, the standard promotion raise was 6% at a minimum. Always has been, and was usually more than that. So when I accepted the promotion and new job, I assumed getting at least a raise close to what I was going to make at the new company. About a week after that meeting he called me back into his office. He said he had some good news, that my new title was Protection &amp; Controls engineer (but will have to close up projects in SCADA before I can move), and I've been promoted to the next level, and getting a 2.5% raise. I felt like that was a slap in the face. That helped make the decision to take the TN job much easier a few weeks later. He probably thought the TN job was off the table when I turned it down. Little did he know the other manager would've called 3 more times lol

It sounds like most of the managers I'll be working for in this industry are only concerned about the numbers and having bodies in positions. At least I'm learning how the game works and how to be better prepared next time. 1) Never assume anyone is going to keep their word, 2) never make assumptions, always get firm dates and numbers, 3) I'm worth more than I'm getting paid (I know this because of getting the 15% increase when switching companies doing the same work, and from when I arrived to my current company people were telling me I was underpaid).

And to top it off, a week after I gave my two weeks notice at my previous company, the only other SCADA engineer gave his two weeks notice. I bet my old manager regrets not offering me more money.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

And I just remembered I have my year-end review this morning. Will see how that goes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I do regret not getting him email that offer to me, but I also believe he would've still hired someone else for the position, because it was difficult to find me for my position. There wouldn't be much HR could do at that point other than note that my boss went back on his word, since they're not going to fire the new guy and move me over. And the VP won't get rid of my boss. But who know what would've happened. On the plus side, when people do stuff like that it's a really clear tell of their character.


They probably would have done something because a written offer letters can be considered a legal contract. So if it's in writing and they don't do it, you could (in theory) take them to court. Most people probably wouldn't bother, but also most companies don't want to take the risk. So I'd expect that HR would try to negotiate something to make you happy.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> They probably would have done something because a written offer letters can be considered a legal contract. So if it's in writing and they don't do it, you could (in theory) take them to court. Most people probably wouldn't bother, but also most companies don't want to take the risk. So I'd expect that HR would try to negotiate something to make you happy.


True.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

I knew a guy who had issue in the opposite direction. He interview and was verbally offered a job as a level 2 engineer. HR typoed the offer letter and the letter offered him a position as a level 3 engineer. (Big corporation and they were literally hiring hundreds of engineers at the time.) He signed it, mailed it back to HR, and kept a copy for himself. When he started working he was a level 2. HR and his manager said, the level 3 was a typo. He said, "I have it in writing" and forced them to give it to him. Pissed off his first manager, but he ended up moving to a different dept within the company within a couple years, so it worked out pretty well for him.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> And I just remembered I have my year-end review this morning. Will see how that goes.


So I got Exceeds Expectations this year. Would normally come with a large raise, but the company isn't doing raises this year


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> So I got Exceeds Expectations this year. Would normally come with a large raise, but the company isn't doing raises this year


That sucks. Sorry


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That sucks. Sorry


It's not all that bad. Luckily we're in a position where we don't need more money just yet.

Maybe he gave me that rating because he knows he doesn't have to give out a raise


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

Its weird to think that covid would impact utilities negatively? I mean whether everyone is at work or working at home isnt electricity electricity? ( I know thats probably a major generalization?)



Chattaneer PE said:


> Thanks! I think Michigan might be a little too far north for the wife right now! (*She still thinks TN is north, bless he heart)*


_Anyone who lives North of Macon is a Yankee!_


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Its weird to think that covid would impact utilities negatively? I mean whether everyone is at work or working at home isnt electricity electricity? ( I know thats probably a major generalization?)


I think is mainly depends on what type of loads the utility supplies. If it's like my current utility (mainly commerical and industrial), when the plants shut down for a few weeks and then didn't come back to full capacity, it reduces income. On the other hand, my previous utility was mainly residential load, so with everyone staying home during the day that accounted for any load lost from the industrial customers.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

that makes sense (I always figured one utility owner supplied to both)

The large elec folks in Denver have had to make major investments just to supply power and such to the massive grow houses - everyone making money off of the weed, except the school children that were promised something or another...   j


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

They do. But FL has a lot of regulations that essentially prevent many factories and plants from building down there. They want to keep it more touristy.

Whereas up here we supply both, but the commerical just outweighs the residential.

Stupid energy efficient houses are eating into our profits.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

This isn't specifically a job gripe, but it does grind my gears a little when I hear people complain about their high electric bill. I mainly heard it down in FL from friends and family, especially when it was the summer and people were keeping their AC at like 72F all day. Yeah, no kidding your bill is $400.

I don't think those people understand all that goes into maintaining a power system and maintaining reliability. Poles need to be replaced, breakers and switches need to be regularly tested, transformer oil samples need to be tested, station batteries need to be checked, techs have to go out and troubleshoot outages, etc. All this adds up. And now with more and more energy efficient houses and buildings coming on the system, and old houses and buildings being renovated to be energy efficient, annual revenue is decreasing. Yet, O&amp;M costs are _increasing_ since new houses and buildings are being built. So people might get away with lowering their power bills now by being energy efficient, but it's going to catch up one day with higher rates. Unless the customers want less reliable power, but I don't think they do. Reliable power, low rates, energy efficient buildings. We can pick two of the three. 

Let's not even get started on people adding solar to their houses. That reduces our revenue even more, yet the exact same O&amp;M costs remain in place because electric power has to be available.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> that makes sense (I always figured one utility owner supplied to both)
> 
> The large elec folks in Denver have had to make major investments just to supply power and such to the massive grow houses - everyone making money off of the weed, except the school children that were promised something or another...   j


Adding to what Chattaneer said, we supply all three load segments (industrial, commercial and residential) in nearly equal parts revenue-wise.  There has been an uptick in residential sales, but with the industrial load nearly totally shut down for a couple months earlier this year, and the commercial load continuing to be way down, our overall sales are still negative.  Normally people are paying to keep their house air conditioned to some set point while they are at work, and at the same time their office lights are on at work, etc.  And since the office buildings are dark and sports stadiums are empty, etc., the overall sales are still down.

The good news for us is our annual raises were announced before all this happened.  But not sure what will happen next year.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

We get this thing from xcel (our mafia electrical overlords) and it always says we use nearly 50% more than the power of other homes in the hood, which I dont get, we have one of the smaller house types in the hood, and we use the shit out of our whole house fan since our AC is undersized - water is on gas, stove is gas, we have an average size fridge, tiny beer fridge - our bill rarely exceeds $150 even in the summer ($400 in Atlanta from May-Aug) -but we do have probably 1/8 or more with solar panels so maybe that lowers the average... but im my mind I am getting off easy compared to my electrical  bill in Georgia!

We have council members that want to outlaw natural gas where we live, not sure how that will work out when its -10 in January, but I am sort of over living in Denver anyways...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> We get this thing from xcel (our mafia electrical overlords) and it always says we use nearly 50% more than the power of other homes in the hood, which I dont get, we have one of the smaller house types in the hood, and we use the shit out of our whole house fan since our AC is undersized - water is on gas, stove is gas, we have an average size fridge, tiny beer fridge - our bill rarely exceeds $150 even in the summer ($400 in Atlanta from May-Aug) -but we do have probably 1/8 or more with solar panels so maybe that lowers the average... but im my mind I am getting off easy compared to my electrical  bill in Georgia!
> 
> We have council members that want to outlaw natural gas where we live, not sure how that will work out when its -10 in January, but I am sort of over living in Denver anyways...


Not definite, but is it possible undersized AC is running too often and using more power than a properly sized AC would?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

could be, but we really dont run it that much - We play this game:

sun goes down, AC off, Whole House Fan goes on all night

in the am we close all the windows and then dont generally have to turn AC on until noon, and then it will run until sun goes down

repeat.

But still $150 bucks? 

It would be at least $8000 to "upgrade"the AC, which doesnt make sense for 2.5 months of use


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> This isn't specifically a job gripe, but it does grind my gears a little when I hear people complain about their high electric bill. I mainly heard it down in FL from friends and family, especially when it was the summer and people were keeping their AC at like 72F all day. Yeah, no kidding your bill is $400.
> 
> I don't think those people understand all that goes into maintaining a power system and maintaining reliability. Poles need to be replaced, breakers and switches need to be regularly tested, transformer oil samples need to be tested, station batteries need to be checked, techs have to go out and troubleshoot outages, etc. All this adds up. *And now with more and more energy efficient houses and buildings coming on the system, and old houses and buildings being renovated to be energy efficient, annual revenue is decreasing. Yet, O&amp;M costs are increasing since new houses and buildings are being built. So people might get away with lowering their power bills now by being energy efficient, but it's going to catch up one day with higher rates. *Unless the customers want less reliable power, but I don't think they do. Reliable power, low rates, energy efficient buildings. We can pick two of the three.
> 
> *Let's not even get started on people adding solar to their houses. That reduces our revenue even more, yet the exact same O&amp;M costs remain in place because electric power has to be available.*


This is very interesting.

Thinking about the stuff that I bolded. It seems like the move toward energy efficiency is only going to increase, and I don't think solar panels are going to go away. So if everyone is doing that and rates will go up as a result. Then anyone who doesn't improve their energy efficiency and/or get solar is going to get doubly screwed. Inevitable higher rates plus no added efficiency. That kind of make me want to consider solar even more.

I'd love to get your thoughts on how you think an individual consumer should behave.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not definite, but is it possible undersized AC is running too often and using more power than a properly sized AC would?






Road Guy said:


> could be, but we really dont run it that much - We play this game:
> 
> sun goes down, AC off, Whole House Fan goes on all night
> 
> ...


Yeah doesn't sound like that's the issue then. We used to have an undersized AC, and we played this game.

Early in the morning crank it WAY down go get the house super cold... like 69F. Then as it runs during the day, the temp would slowly creep back up, but hopefully stay below 80F. AC wouldn't get a rest until night time. Fortunately now, we have a properly sized AC.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

Our neighbors got solar, it was $12K, I just cant see spending that money even if I was going to live in this house forever. 

Many new subdivisions here the local California style Cities mandated they be built with solar as part of approving the subdivision, but the utils still have to provide power - There was a bill passed here which allows the Elec company to bill anyone who is hooked up to the "grid" a certain fee for maintaining the lines and such,  that come to their house.

Lots of people bitched about it because they don't understand that even if the power company is only providing 20% of your power, the poles, plant, etc, still has the same maintenance and upgrade cost.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'd love to get your thoughts on how you think an individual consumer should behave.


Personally, I don't believe rooftop solar for residential customers have enough returns for them to be viable at the moment. When I was working down in FL, one of my co-workers looked into it and he wouldn't start seeing returns on his investment until after 15 years or so. Claims on solar panels are that they'll average around a 20 year lifespan, basic batteries around 5 years, and idk about the inverter. I think people mainly do it now just so they can help contribute to going green. But, one thing people may not know is that generation facilities are required to have "spinning reserves." So even if everyone was running solar, generation facilities still have to have the generators up and running in case something happens. There's just a tipping point at which the amount of power being supplied by power companies to customers isn't enough to cover the cost of maintaining a functioning system. I don't believe we can't be energy efficient, but I know it's going to come with a high financial cost.

Even just switching from coal to natural cost will eventually increase costs. Natural gas, though it may be cheap now, will go up once coal is done away with. This will be because of the increased demand and increase number of pipelines that will need to be built.


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2020)

The rooftop residential here is a shit show, especially when going through the utility lease bullshit.  Not only are you not permitted to run your home off your own solar, but it can't even be utilized in the event of an outage.  You can only "sell it back" for a credit, and in order to do that, you have to sign up for their home monitoring/metering program which allows them to cut your power during peak usage.  They can FOAD.  There have been at least two local posts as well of people taking solar OFF their roofs after finding massive water damage due to improper installation.  The companies taking the leased equipment back also basically just cut the line for the equipment on the side of the house, leaving some bullshit jungle gym around the meter.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)

One day there may just be a pivotal shift from how traditional power is generated and supplied.

Thinking way out in the future, I could see power companies owning all rooftop solar, and maintaining reliability and energy storage with micro-grids. Neighborhoods could have shared battery reserves in a small, fenced in area next to the neighborhood lift station   Providing distributed energy storage in this fashion would help prevent major blackouts. It's nifty to see some of this stuff since the company I work for is helping research and develop micro-grid technology. Even still, rooftop solar maintenance would cost a lot of money, and for it to be effective we would have to be cutting down a lot of trees (and I don't think many homeowners would be happy with that). In my current neighborhood, I'd say about 95% of the houses are shaded by trees for at least 75% of the day.

In the near future though, it's going to be natural gas that supplies power and it's going to cost $$$.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)

https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/florida-power-and-lights-30-million-panel-promise-mean-for-florida

As an outdoorsman, I dislike seeing stuff like this:

~650 acres.




~400 acres.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 1, 2020)

So I've been in contact with a supervisor at my previous company and it looks like they might be able to make me an offer for the job I want. I called at the right time, because when I did the supervisor said they just had a vacancy open up. Hoping to hear something this week.

Even with all that has happened I would still feel bad about leaving my current employer since I know how hard it will be to replace me. I've been debating talking with my manager just to let him know "me and my wife are looking to move back to FL for family reasons." That way I don't make it about the job and leave on good terms. Who knows, a year from now I might want to move back lol. That would also make the 2 week notice less of a shock.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2020)

There is usually never an ideal time to leave - I wouldnt feel bad. things happen and people move on.

What part of Florida were you from?

Did they help you relocate or was it all on your own?

If your having issues with the move, FWIW we moved a family of 5 from GA to Co a llittle over 7 years ago, 2 kids in middle school, one in 5th grade, wasnt the most optimum time, first year was pretty rough, spent most of my first year with one leg in CO, one in GA, took me a while to mentally move both legs here if that makes any sense...


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> There is usually never an ideal time to leave - I wouldnt feel bad. things happen and people move on.
> 
> What part of Florida were you from?
> 
> ...


NWF.

My current company paid about $10k in relocation expenses. I'll have to pay that back since I'm leaving before the 3 year time frame.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2020)

pro-rated or the full amount?

After I had been here 2 years and got settled, I started to get job offers from back in Atlanta, I was able to use them 2 times to get better pay and a better position in Denver - I was willing to go back to the "ATL" if it didnt work out - but maybe you can see if they will change there mind on the postion they had talked to you about?  At least maybe give you some options?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> pro-rated or the full amount?
> 
> After I had been here 2 years and got settled, I started to get job offers from back in Atlanta, I was able to use them 2 times to get better pay and a better position in Denver - I was willing to go back to the "ATL" if it didnt work out - but maybe you can see if they will change there mind on the postion they had talked to you about?  At least maybe give you some options?


It starts to get pro-rated after 1.5yr, then fully gone at 3 years.

I guess I will see what happens when I talk with my boss. I think he could offer me more money. But then I think back to when I originally turned the job down, and ask myself why he didn't offer more then? If I were a betting man, my guess is he'll say something like "we can make you a protection engineer, but it will have to be after x amount of time." He just hired another SCADA technician to work with me (surprised I wasn't asked to be on the interview committee since I will be delegating tasks to them as the SCADA engineer), and that makes me feel a little better since I won't be leaving the other SCADA tech completely high and dry.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 3, 2020)

Got a job offer today for protection engineer from my previous company. Looks like a decent offer, but waiting to hear back on my counter offer.

If they just meet halfway I'll take it. At least I can get the experience I want and get to hang around the family for a little while.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Got a job offer today for protection engineer from my previous company. Looks like a decent offer, but waiting to hear back on my counter offer.
> 
> If they just meet halfway I'll take it. At least I can get the experience I want and get to hang around the family for a little while.




Is that the same company @Dark Knight is a relay engineer at?  Large multi-state utility?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

Starts with a Big D and I dont mean Dallas?

Congrats!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Starts with a Big D and I dont mean Dallas?
> 
> Congrats!






mudpuppy said:


> Is that the same company @Dark Knight is a relay engineer at?  Large multi-state utility?


I guess not. How about one of the world's largest renewable energy producers. Just so happens to be multi-state, but doesn't have a big D .


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 8, 2020)

I hate it when people say "There's 10 more minutes left in our meeting. What else should we talk about?" 

JUST LET US GO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I hate it when people say "There's 10 more minutes left in our meeting. What else should we talk about?"
> 
> JUST LET US GO!


I have been pleased that the past few weeks there have been a ton of meetings that ended with, "I'm giving you back x number of minutes of your day" Not super please with overall volume of meetings though.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 8, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I have been pleased that the past few weeks there have been a ton of meetings that ended with, "I'm giving you back x number of minutes of your day" Not super please with overall volume of meetings though.


I'm usually the one to do that.


----------

